# Generating a Safety Plan



## fallsdrywall (Feb 1, 2010)

I am in the process of generating a safety plan for my drywall business to lower my workmans comp rate and I was wondering if any of you guys had any experience in doing this or could offer any suggestions in the process of doing this. I have a very small crew of about 3 to 4 guys and we do small/medium residential housing and repairs in VA..Any thoughts or ideas regarding a safety plan or program would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mud Master (Dec 9, 2007)

I am required by most of the GC's I work for to have a saftey plan in place, as well as a saftey director (on payroll or independent firm) and weekly "Toolbox Talks".

I would recommend contacting a firm that deals only in saftey for corporations. For someone your size it would be much more cost efficient. 

They will write you a saftey plan, put in place saftey procedures for your company, and act as your saftey director. That includes sending letters to your WC carrier and any GC's that you have a written saftey plan in place and have a saftey director overseeing your companies everyday operations.

Hope this helps.


----------



## drdrywall (Feb 20, 2010)

mud master, do you know of a specific firm for safety plan?


----------



## akcajun (Dec 16, 2009)

fall what type of plan are you looking for??? You can generate alot of safety information from the osha site....For safety you need to look at the working surfaces,scaffolding information if needed,worker protection ie hard hat,safety glasses,dust protection if needed..Is it a government contract or commercial or talk to someone in the same field to get an example


----------

